
On the utility of filing bugs - tbassetto
https://ricaud.me/blog/post/2017/04/On-the-utility-of-filing-bugs
======
makecheck
There are two problems that discourage bug-reporting in my view.

One, people now want everything in an instant. Even one click seems to ask too
much these days. The typical bug reporting system might require you to log in,
then fill out something that looks like your taxes. Since this is optional and
people have other things to do, they will not help.

The second problem is bigger: zero feedback, zero evidence of the worthiness
of time spent. Many bug reporting methods are black holes. When people barely
want to set aside time to help in the first place, wasting their time is a
sure way to keep them from ever helping you again.

I feel that bug reporting and tracking should be separate. Do not force users
to have accounts and figure out your database or write an essay. Create low-
barrier reporting methods (like direct in-app commands or E-mail), and COMMIT
to having a _dialog_ so submitters are not left wondering. Provide easy, in-
software ways for users to gather information that you need.

